

How To Advance In Your Job – The Dirty List - spoiledtechie
http://spoiledtechie.com/post/2012/02/22/How-To-Advance-In-Your-Job-%E2%80%93-The-Dirty-List.aspx

======
paulhauggis
This list reminds me why I hate working for other people. You can do all this
and more and some buffoon at the top decides they don't want to give you a
raise or there is some internal politics going on that prevents you from
moving up the corporate ladder.

